# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Mandy's Teenage Past - Who Knows...?

## Chris_2k11

I was just thinking earlier on, do people like OB, Becca, Zara, Jake, etc, know about Mandy's tragic teenage past??   :Ponder:

----------


## babyblue

OB probably does Max might have told him, there is a chance that Zara might know too. I'm not sure about the rest, I mean her and becca are close but mandy isn't exactly the type that opens up to people.

----------


## Luna

i agree that zara and OB probably know but other than that i dont see how jake and becca could know

----------


## eastenderfan_91

what was her teenage tragic past?

----------


## Luna

Being abused by her father

----------


## eastenderfan_91

oh yer sorry i remember now

----------


## Angeltigger

Luke knew as he was raped..

Max might have known as he is her Step- Brother, he might have told OB- but than if he did than he had no right as it was Mandy serect.

I don't know how Zara would know 

Becca might know as they are Best friends...

But than did people find out when her dad died and she did not want to go to his furnel..

----------


## myvoice

Zara might know because she is Luke's sister and he probably mentioned it to his family at one point or another!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

> Zara might know because she is Luke's sister and he probably mentioned it to his family at one point or another!!!


mmmm but if he did than it was not his place to say, i sure he never told his family...

----------


## Luna

Didn't she take her father to court??? Zara would know through that

----------


## Angeltigger

But what she had taken him to court before she met Luke and Zara.

----------


## Luna

> But what she had taken him to court before she met Luke and Zara.


Oh right i thought it was after

----------


## Jenbobber

I think that quite alot of people know about it. Max definately knows because he went crazy when dennis came back into it and around the funeral time of lewis' funeral, which i think alot of the village seen, also ruth new coz she went out with lewis so jack and darren know too i think coz member lewis went a bit crazy too.

----------


## emma_strange

I missed all this! I only started watching about 6 months ago

----------


## Angeltigger

As mandy told Luke that he had to tell the police and that he had to go to court as she had to go with her dad.

----------


## Bryan

i only started watching hollyoaks recently, what is her teenage past?

----------


## Angeltigger

> i only started watching hollyoaks recently, what is her teenage past?


Her dad raped her when she was a teenage, He was also a short temper, so i think he beat her up which is why her brother Lewis had a short temper he lost it with Ruth.. so it has gone down in people...

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Her dad raped her when she was a teenage, He was also a short temper, so i think he beat her up which is why her brother Lewis had a short temper he lost it with Ruth.. so it has gone down in people...


It seems to have gone right down the family, she started being abusive to Tony too remember.

----------


## Angeltigger

> It seems to have gone right down the family, she started being abusive to Tony too remember.


Yeah, than she went to talk it through and Tony went too... i think Ruth started her off..as Tony was spending alot of the time together.

----------


## Luna

There was also that thing that happened with her friend (Can't remember her name was it Laura????) Trying to kill her and getting everyone out of her life

----------


## Angeltigger

> There was also that thing that happened with her friend (Can't remember her name was it Laura????) Trying to kill her and getting everyone out of her life


Yeah her name was Laura..

What ever happen to her? Did she go to hospital (for mad people) to get better?

----------


## Luna

Think she was taken away by the men in the white coats - 2 Peas in a pod syndrome - it was called - god know how i remember that but just do - The real actress left to become a midwife

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok thanks..

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh laura was a psycho!!! 

Did tony and ruth not sleep together too? and ruth was pregnant with his kid or summit? but got rid of it?

----------


## Luna

> yeh laura was a psycho!!! 
> 
> Did tony and ruth not sleep together too? and ruth was pregnant with his kid or summit? but got rid of it?


No i dont think so...Ruth was pregnant with Mandy's brothers baby i think

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh she was, and aborted it, but that was when lewis was still alive, he went a bit mental after that.

Tony and ruth slept together after lewis was dead, and im sure i remember somethin about her falling preggers

----------


## Jenbobber

could be wrong tho?!

----------


## Angeltigger

No she did..

i think that what started Mandy off- as Tony was spending so much time with Ruth

----------


## di marco

yeh i dont think she aborted tonys baby though i think she had a miscarriage but she told tony and tony was all upset and started spending more time with her which annoyed mandy

----------


## Angeltigger

I know what set her off

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think is only ob and zara know about mandy's past i don't think she has told becca

----------


## Angeltigger

Max must know as he is her step brother, Tony knows as he is married to her. Dom now knows. her family does- Zara

----------


## di marco

from tonights epi its clear max knew, i cant believe he just told dom about it like that though

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know di marco. Max had no right just telling Dom like that   :Nono:  It's up to Mandy who she wants knowing about it.

----------


## di marco

> I know di marco. Max had no right just telling Dom like that   It's up to Mandy who she wants knowing about it.


i know max did it to shut dom up but still, he had no right, i think theres something shifty about dom..................

----------


## Angeltigger

Of course Max knew he is her step brother

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I knew Max would have known.

----------

